# NITRITE AND AMMONIA LEVELS



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

IM NOT REALLY SURE WHAT THE LEVELS OF AMMONIA AND NITRITE'S ARE SUPPOSED TO BE. I DID THE TEST AND THE AMMONIA LEVEL WAS 0PPM AND THE NITRITE WAS 0.50. CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT THE LEVELS SHOULD BE.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

the leves should be 0 for both nitrite and ammonia be sure to do 20% water changes weekly and if levels get high then do 20% changes every 3 days until the levels lower


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

THANX MAN, I FIGURED IT WOULD BE ZERO, JUST NEED TO GET THE FACTS YA KNOW.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ALSO I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT I'M TREATING MY RBP'S RIGHT NOW FOR A CASEOF THE ICKIES, I SHOULD WAIT TO DO THE WATER CHANGE?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you properly cycle the tank ? Do you have Nitrates present ?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I havent cycled the tank yet because they have ick and imnot sure if I should cycle it yet because of the meds that are in the water. My RBP's don't have the ick anymore but my pleco still has some. Not sure if I have Nitrates present, don't have the test kit for that yet, should be getting it sometime this week. What should I do??


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

TANK WAS CYCLED,NOW GOING TO DO ALL THE TESTS, I'LL LET YA KNOW WHAT THE RESUKTS ARE.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

TEST RESULTS: AMMONIA 0, NITRITE 0.50, NITRATE 10.







WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON HERE?????? HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

should i just go and get bio spira and see if it works?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

AMMONIA 0 ppm,
NITRITE 0 ppm, 
NITRATE 20 - 40 ppm


----------

